# safety lift plan



## safetyman (31 مايو 2008)

وذلك كثرة استخدام الاوناش في الشركات الصناعية وكثرة الحوادث المتعلقة بها لذا يجب عمل خطة رفع أمنة حتي يتم العمل بأمان من غير حوادث والمرفق كيف تخطط لرفع شئ بالاوناش


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

ملفات مفيدة


----------



## fraidi (2 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

ملفات مفيدة


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يونيو 2008)

thanks for all information.........................sadeer


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (2 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و شكرااا اخى الكريم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (30 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks My Friend


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## علي الحميد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

والشيء بالشيء يذكر...







ي حادث طريف وقع مساء أمس الأول الاثنين في عنيزة، تسببت آلة طباعة ذات حجم كبير في انقلاب رافعة (كرين)، وفي التفاصيل أن إحدى المطابع الكبرى في المحافظة جلبت آلة طباعة عملاقة، وبعد صلاة التراويح تم الاستعانة برافعة أيضا عملاقة (كرين) لنقل الآلة من الشاحنة إلى موقعها في داخل المطابع، ولم يأخذ القائمون بالعمل فارق الأوزان حيث إن وزن آلة الطباعة يفوق بكثير وزن الرافعة، وعندما بدأت الرافعة التي تم إيقافها في الجهة الشمالية من مقر المطابع بينما الشاحنة تقف في الجهة الجنوبية رفع الآلة وكانت المسافة بينهما أكثر من عشرين مترا تفاجأ الجميع بالرافعة تهوي على قفاها، ولم يوقفها إلا جدار سكن العاملين الذي لحقت به أضرار كبيرة وكذلك الآلة العملاقة التي تحطمت، ووجد رجال الدفاع المدني مصاعب كبيرة في إعادة الرافعة إلى وضعها الصحيح وتم الاستعانة بمعدات تابعة لإحدى المؤسسات المحلية، وبعد محاولات متعددة جاوزت مدة عملها أكثر من ثلاث ساعات نجح المنقذون في إعادة الرافعة إلى وضعها الطبيعي، وشهد الحادث تجمهرا لافتاً نظرا لطرافته، كما حرص هواة التصوير على التقاط صور مختلفة للحادث


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هناك مشاركة سابقة لي فيها عملية إنقاذ فاشلة بواسطة رافعة بسبب عدم حساب تكافؤ الأوزان

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92695.html


----------



## قلم المهندس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علي الخضر (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا يا اخي


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 يناير 2009)

thanks so much for these documents


----------



## البنهاوي السويسي (18 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Yousef Abuazza (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار رائد (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك>>>>>>>>


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الهامة


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف رائع شكراً جزيىً لك


----------

